# [drm:i915_get_vblank_counter] problemi di grafica

## fbcyborg

Da qualche ora sto avendo casini sotto KDE.

Come provo ad avviare Konsole o yakuake ottengo un crash e vedo che si tratta di un segnale SIGFPE.

Lo sfondo del desktop è partito per i fatti suoi ed ora è tutto bianco.

Al momento sul mio portatile sto usando la scheda Intel e il kernel è il 2.6.30-r1.

Ho visto che qualcuno qui già ne parla e risolve con una semplice opzione in più in Section Device, ma nel mio caso non risolve nulla.

Ogni volta che faccio qualche operazione come aprire Konsole, al dmesg si aggiunge una riga come questa:

```
[drm:i915_get_vblank_counter] *ERROR* trying to get vblank count for disabled pipe 0
```

Il fatto che mi sorprende di più è che la cosa sia accaduta così da un momento all'altro senza che io abbia fatto aggiornamento alcuno.

Qualcuno sa a cosa è dovuto?

----------

## IlGab

Anche io ho una intel 915  :Sad:  stesso errore, francamente però mi funziona tutto e ho deciso di tenermelo che danno non mi fa.

Ora sto cercando una scheda nvidia per sostituirla perchè con il full HD fa veramente schifo (troppo lenta).

----------

## fbcyborg

Hai già provato i driver x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel versione 2.7.99.902 ?

Io appena ho finito una cosa devo provare.

----------

## fbcyborg

Maledizione!

Non c'entra nulla con il problema che ho io!!

Infatti anche se avvio il portatile con la scheda nvidia invece di quella integrata intel, continuo ad avere problemi.

Ad esempio se avvio Konsole ottengo un crash con messaggio:

 *Quote:*   

> The application Konsole (konsole) crashed and caused the signal 8 (SIGFPE)

 

Ed ecco il backtrace:

 *Quote:*   

> (no debugging symbols found)
> 
> [...]
> 
> (no debugging symbols found)
> ...

 

Ma a questo punto apro un altro thread perché sono due cose separate...

----------

## IlGab

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Hai già provato i driver x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel versione 2.7.99.902 ?
> 
> Io appena ho finito una cosa devo provare.

 

Si... e subito dopo ho fatto un downgrade perchè non partiva più X

----------

## fbcyborg

Boooh! Comunque non so proprio come si possa risolvere... 

Alla fine "basta" che funzioni.

----------

## cloc3

sia benedetto questo post.

ero alle prese con un aspire-one della bestemmia proprio come voi.

----------

## fbcyborg

@cloc3: ma tu che problema hai avuto esattamente?

Perché qui alla fine in due riscontriamo il messaggio in questione nel dmesg, ma problemi di grafica alla fine non ce ne sono.

Tutto era nato da un altro problema (discusso in un altro thread) che avevo avuto io, ma a quanto pare non era correlato a questo.

----------

## cloc3

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> @cloc3: ma tu che problema hai avuto esattamente?
> 
> 

 

crashava kde4 all'avvio.

riusciva solamente a mostrare l'immagine di login (autologin enable), il puntatore del mouse e il l'icona del disco rigido.

appena compariva la seconda icona, X crashava e ripartiva in loop infinito.

nei log di X avevo questo messaggio sul dri:

```

(EE) intel(0): [drm] Failed to open DRM device for : No such file or directory

(EE) intel(0): Failed to become DRM master.

(EE) intel(0): Failed to initialize kernel memory manager

```

dopo il dowgrade (dalla 2.8.0 alla 2.7.1) ho ancora un messaggio analogo, ma non impedisce a kde4 l'uso della grafica:

```

(EE) [drm] drmOpen failed.

(EE) intel(0): [dri] DRIScreenInit failed. Disabling DRI.

```

----------

## fbcyborg

Beh, allora le cose sono diverse, io ancora ho kde 3.5.10. Quindi il problema potrebbe proprio essere dovuto a KDE 4 (ancora in testing se non erro).

----------

## cloc3

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Quindi il problema potrebbe proprio essere dovuto a KDE 4 (ancora in testing se non erro).

 

non sono daccordo.

sia i messaggi di errore che i comportamenti di kde4 cambiano, con il downgrade.

il problema è sicuramente a un livello più basso, anche se non posso dire che il driver intel sia l'unico software in testing del mio sistema...

aggiungo che sto usando i gentoo-sources-2.6.30-r4 e che, da dmesg, rilevo una lista lunghissima di messaggi di questo tenore:

```

cloc3@gentoo-live:~$ dmesg |grep i915

[    8.763473] i915: Unknown symbol drm_framebuffer_cleanup

[    8.768842] i915: Unknown symbol drm_open

[    8.774038] i915: Unknown symbol drm_fasync

[    8.779221] i915: Unknown symbol drm_mode_vrefresh

...

```

----------

## fbcyborg

Allora non lo so.

Comunque penso sia possibile il fatto che magari con kde3.5 non vi siano problemi mentre con kde4 sì.

----------

## cloc3

finalmente credo di aver fatto luce sul mio problema che, effettivamente, era diverso dal vostro.

quando si compila un nuovo kernel viene creato il modulo i915.

se successivamente si reinstalla il driver grafico xf86-video-intel, questo aggiunge al sistema un insieme di simboli che non sono stati lincati per il modulo i915.

quest'ultimo, di conseguenza, non attiva correttamente l'accelerazione grafica e può produrre dei crash.

per risolvere, bisogna eseguire una seconda volta il make, prima di installare i moduli del kernel in /lib/modules.

è una cosa seccante, a cui dovrò fare molta attenzione, in quanto uso spesso un numero notevole di driver esterni e le dipendenze incrociate possono produrre guai inattesi.

capito questo, anche a me funziona anche il 2.8.0 e si comporta come il vostro.

----------

## IlGab

Well, non ho capito come compili  :Very Happy: 

Il 2.8.0 ora mi funziona, non mi andavano le varie release di mezzo fra la 2.7.0 e la 2.8.0

----------

## cloc3

 *IlGab wrote:*   

> Well, non ho capito come compili 
> 
> 

 

```

make

emerge -1 `qlist -IC x11-drivers/`

make #<-- ridondante per aggiustare i simboli

make modules_install

```

----------

## IlGab

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

>  *IlGab wrote:*   Well, non ho capito come compili 
> 
>  
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Humm... ora ci provo, visto che volevo aggiornare il kernel

----------

